# Condor Echolot Erfahrung gesucht 345c df



## kayn (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo miteinander

ich habe mir günstig ein Condor 345c df  zugelegt. 

Laut Beschreibung hat das Gerät 4000 Watt und 500 Watt RMS und einen Doppelfrequenzgeber mit 50/200 HZ.

Da ich i.d.R nicht tiefer als 150 Meter fische hoffe ich nun, dass das Condor ausreicht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät? Würde mich freuen wenn schon jemand mit einem solchem Gerät in Norwegen oder anderem Salzwasser gefischt hat. Wäre ärgerlich bei meinem bevorstehendem Urlaub in NO keine ordentliche Tiefenangaben zu bekommen.

Danke


----------

